

Happy 19th birthday, Cocoa - dshankar
http://blog.securemacprogramming.com/?p=1115

======
akandiah
Anyone willing to share their experiences with their use of Cocoa over the
years?

~~~
sjmulder
I’ve only been into it since ~2005 (Tiger) when Cocoa itself was quite mature,
but Objective-C has gone through a great transformation over that time.

There used to be so much boilerplate in declaring and defining properties and
keeping track of memory, and all that is gone now. With clang, compilation is
fast and errors are descriptive.

The language has taken an interesting spot because while it’s a compiled
language and interops easily with C and C++, using it actually feels more
similar to C# or Ruby.

~~~
skue
My timeline and experience is similar. Also, I started web development with
Perl back in the 90s before moving onto Java prior to Objective C. When I
started doing Objective C, it felt analogous to Perl 5 in some ways -- an OO
language that let you peel back the covers to hack the internals when needed,
mature frameworks, and an impressive community of knowledgeable graybeards.
And the syntax, while powerful, is often accused of having a bit too much
punctuation. :-)

Now there are many more Objective C developers, which has also led to rapid
improvements in the language and a blossoming of third party frameworks.

------
bluedino
Quartz - the thing that let Apple jump to Retina with such ease.

I'm curious to how Carbon or Classic apps would behave if they could still
run.

~~~
rsynnott
Could still run? As of MacOS 10.9, Carbon is still supported.

